# TAB's DIY corner... CO2 reactor.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The tubing I'm using fits my application; by up sizing or down sizing you can build one to fit your own application.


Tools needed to complete this project:

Drill press (well you could do it with a drill but...you will see.)

Router

Tap

Mapp torch

400 grit sand paper

Hole saw

Counter sink

Hypo applicator

Air stone

Materials:

2" acrylic tubing 1'

2x 4" acrylic circles (or enough 1/4" acrylic to make them)

2" by at least 16" 1/4" acrylic (cast is best, but extruded will do just fine)

1/2" acrylic tubing 1'

1/4" acrylic tubing

8x 1/2" 8x32 nylon screws.

1 4"x4"x 1/8" rubber gasket material (or a o-ring if your a little more skilled with a router)

Acrylic cement (solvent)


more to come later...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry about not getting back to this sooner. Work/ life got a little nuts.

1st lets start on the flanges.

Take your two 4" circles and tape them together (if you can't find them, they can be made simply with a circle cutter and a router. Even square would be fine, just be less attractive)

Now take a compass and draw a circle ~ 3/4" from the out side of the circle and 4 bisecting lines.
(They don't have to be perfect, mine are not. Its for me so I can live with it  ) if they are not perfect, It is helpful to but a small "witness mark" on the circles so you can align them later.

Now drill them with a # 29 drill bit (if you do not wish to tap the acrylic as you would rather use wing nuts, up size the bit.)










Remove the tape and then redrill the holes so the screws fit freely. Now counter sink the holes. Go very slowly with the counter sink. If you have a drill press, use the slowest speed. With almost no t no pressure and watch for signs of heating (milky looking, smelling plastic etc)










Notice the center hole, I intently drilled it with too much pressure and speed. Notice how it chipped out? When you do this, and try to glue it to another piece of acrylic, it will craze (small cracks)

Now on the "top" flange, go ahead and drill a center hole 1/2", a 1/4" hole at a slight angle facing towards the center of the tube and tap the "lower" flange

Tube prep will be next.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

TAB said:


> Sorry about not getting back to this sooner. Work/ life got a little nuts.


The life thing gets to all of us, no need to apologize. This is good stuff, post it when you can.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Tube prep.

Just about every one you get the tube from it will not come ready to glue and chances are good it will not be square.

So you will have to square up the ends and prep them for gluing.

When squaring them up, I recommend a miter saw or a table saw with a miter "T". Any high tooth fine finish blade that is SHARP, will work just fine. Just make sure you hold the tube very firmly and use a moderate feed rate. You can go out and spend $200 and get a plastic cutting blade, but unless you are planning on doing a bunch of plastic work. Something like a 60- 80-tooth 10" fruad Diablo. Which will run you about $50 will work just fine.

Now that you have squared off the tube and cut it to length its time to prep the edges for gluing.

If you have a jointer, just make a pass or to thru it using a very fine setting. If not here is another method.

Take some 400 grit sand paper and tape it too a hard flat surface (table saw top, counter top... washing machine top, like I used as a example... just don't tell your wife.)

Here is a short video of showing how to sand it.

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n104/The_AnkLe_BiTeR/?action=view&current=Picture060.flv

You want to hold the tube square to the surface (a speed square as a guide is very helpful) using about 10 lbs of force, drag the tube towards you. After each pass rotate the tube 1/8 of a turn and repeat. Do not go back and forth. Check it every couple of passes, what you want to see is sanding marks that are all the same direction. I tried to get a good pic of what it should look like, but I could not. Take your time. I've used this method up to 14" tubes in the past with great results. Anything smaller then 1 1/2" does not work very well.

With one side done, flip the tube over and repeat.

Now wash the tube is luke warm water to remove all the sanding residue.

Brackets will be next.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Brackets... these are both super easy.

The bottom bracket is just a piece of 1/4" acrylic that is 2 1/8" x 6"

The upper bracket is a little bit more of a challenge. Start by slowly drilling a 2" hole in a sheet of 1/4" acrylic. Go very slow, with very little pressure. If you over heat it and metal it, you will have to throw it out. Make sure you save the part you cut out, you will need it later.
Now take that sheet with the hole in it, cut it thru the circle so that that you have about 60% of the circle remaining. Now rip down to 2 1/8" 

To finish that edge for gluing you have 3 options. 

1 buy some weld on 16 and for get about it.

2 take some sand paper wrapped around a dowel and sand it smooth (which I recommend)

3 make a template and use your router. If you plan on building several of these, this is what I recommend.


Sorry, no pics. I was in a hurry while building these.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Tab,

This is great! I've been wanting to make a housing like that for like 4 years now.

But I can't quite follow written instructions (or any other instructions for that matter...). If you can post a picture of at least some of the steps it would be very helpful.

--Nikolay


----------

